# pe-op assessment



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi ladies

I had my pre-op assessment today for my lap and dye which is on the 13/09.  I'm so very very nervous.  I know that loads of you have had it done and that its quite a common operation but those thoughts are still not steading my nerves.  I tried to ask the nurse some questions about the op as I haven't been told anything about the proceedure but I was only told that the doctor would answer any of my questions on the day.  Alot of good that is to me now although I have read a lot of stuff on this sight so I know some of what they are going to do. 
The nurse asked me who was going to take me home and do i have stairs to walk up etc etc, she then told me that I would need to have someone at home with me the next day to look after me, I never actually thought the op would be that bad that I'd need 24 hour care.  Its done my nerves no good!

Oh well

Sorry for ranting. 

Toni 
x x x


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Hon,

I doubt that what I am going to say will help but please try not to worry  , it will all be over before you know it. I had my lap & dye and ov drilling all at the same time on 21st Jul.

When you have the pre op the nurse cannot really go through to much with you, she is right there as it should be the doctor that explains what happens. But she is right you will need someone to drive you home and at least stay with you the next day. Your be quite sore and they might give you some painkillers for after.

I was off work for 2 weeks when I had mine as I got an infection and also I have the drilling as well. 

If you would like some more info please feel free to pm me.

Good luck and don't worry!  

Emma xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Toni

Try not to worry about your op (easier said than done, I know!).  I had a lap and dye op last December and it was all very straight forward.  Here's my understanding of what happens.  Basically, after you're anesthetised (sp?) they cut 2 little holes in you, one under your bellybutton and one just at the top of your pubic area.  They pump up your insides with gas so that they have more room to work and can see what they're doing.  Then they stick a camera down inside you to have a look about.  They pump dye through your tubes and watch it come out of your ovaries.  Then they deflate your belly as much as they can (some gas is left over from this) and stitch you up (I only had 2 disposable stiches in each cut which fell off after 2-3 weeks).  I also had a corterisation of my cervix done at the same time and I was told that from the first incision to the last stitch it would take 12-14 minutes.  When I came round from the op I was wheeled back to the ward and laid in bed for about half an hour (you'll have a drip in your hand when you come round ... not sure what this was, painkillers maybe).  I was then sat up and given tea and toast.  An hour after I'd eaten I was discharged.  I didn't have any pain from the op (they give you enough painkillers to dull the pain).  The only painful thing was the excess gas dispersing throughout my body.  When I moved to sit up I had chest pains.  I basically tried to move slowly and let the pain subside a bit.  Walking to the car was uncomfortable.  I'd recommend drinking warm water or gassy juice to make you burb so that you can get rid of the gas.  26 hours after my op I was sitting in a restaurant having Xmas lunch with people from my work (I didn't drink thought) and managed stay out until 6pm.  The biggest side effect for me was feeling tired.  I was back at work 4 days after my op.  (Tip:  wear something loose fitting to hospital, like jogging bottoms, as you don't wanna have to squeeze your tender belly into jeans afterwards!).  

Hope this helps clarify what happens with a lap and dye.  Any questions, just ask.

Tx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think the other ladies have already given you some good advice.

I've had 4 laps (the first was 18 yrs ago...the last was just over 2 years ago) for severe endo (stage 4) and dense adhesions.

It really is a very standard procedure.

You may find that you have more than 2 incisions...I've always had 4 (1 literally in belly button, 1 a few cm's below and 2 either side where my ovaries would be) but this will depend on what is found and if they need to have a bit more of a look...also I've always had surgery at all of my ops, including the first.

There is a post on the NES (National Endometriosis Society) website that is really very helpful...it provides most of the info you will probably need...here's the link...

http://p197.ezboard.com/fendoboardfrm3.showMessage?topicID=3488.topic

There are also several posts about having a lap on the Starting out & diagnosis board & here's another link to one I replied to a while ago...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58048.0

You need to have 24 hour care immediately following the operation because of the general anaesthetic as we all react differently to the drugs.

I appreciate its easy for me to say as I've had several ops and am pretty used to it all now but honestly, there is nothing to worry about...these ops are done as fairly standard now !! I've always been signed off for at least 2 weeks (sometimes longer) but mine have involved extensive surgery so not purely for diagnostic/investigative purposes.

You will feel pretty tender and sore afterwards...and tired. You may feel achey, especially around your neck and shoulders which is primarily because of the GA getting trapped in your spine...lying on your side can ease this...you might also find you have a sore throat which is due to them inserting breathing tube...drinking peppermint tea (or cordial) will ease the bloating.

Its really a case of taking it easy, not over exerting yourself, no driving for at least 24 hours, no heavy lifting...and lots of tlc !! 

Honestly, you will be fine 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

Thank you so much for all your advise, I feel a lot more at ease now. 

Its funny as I know its a standard procedure but you still can't help worrying. 

In one way I'm looking forward to having it done.  I'm at the point now that I want a reason as to why?? although I know this op may not be able to tell me anything, so I'm torn between wanting something to be wrong and hope they can fix it or for nothing to be wrong but then that will still leave me in the same boat.  Oh I don't know. 

Anyways thank you all loads

Toni
x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Toni
sorry i've only just seen this.
I had a lap and dye last year for endo and to check if my tubes were patent.  you will be fine honestly, it sounds worse than it is. I was signed off for 2 weeks, I found the tierdness from the anaesthetic worse than any pain so just couldnt drive or work but lay on the sofa watching films and reading mags!  
A good tip is peppermint tea/cordial as you might have some trapped wind. try and get your bowels moving and any wind will pass through.
good luck, if you need anything else let me know xxxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,

Know you already had loads of advice,

Just wanted to say had my lap and dye on 15th August and I was a nervous wreck, frightened to death about the whole thing, but it was over and done with in a breath and the only discomfort I had was in my shoulders and tummy a little sore but nothing you won't be able to handle.

Don't worry once its over with you can get on to the next stage which is the important part as things will start moving and you feel like your getting somewhere.

Love and loads of luck

xx


----------

